# Shoal river



## Bendyrodz (Sep 5, 2016)

Anybody ever have any luck fishing from shore just under the bridge or maybe down a little further walking distance. I'm thinking about giving it a try tomorrow sometime and if anybody wants to join or have any tips that would be awesome...I'll just wet a couple lines and drink some beer if anybody wants to join!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Which bridge?


----------



## Bendyrodz (Sep 5, 2016)

The bridge before the stop lights at live oak...so pretty much the first stop light once you get into Crestview


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

That's 85S and I rarely launch my boat from there. Mainly fish from 90W. Can't tell you how good it will be from the bank. Always use a boat. Good luck.


----------



## Bendyrodz (Sep 5, 2016)

Tonight I'm going to give her the ol college try...if no fish then I'll catch a buzz


----------



## Bendyrodz (Sep 5, 2016)

Well we are fishing with the john boat today launching under hwy 85


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Be careful hanging around that park...


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I was going to warn him too, but wasn't sure if things had changed. Also I thought the park closed at night?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Not near as bad as it used to be...they swarmed like buzzards back in the day.


----------



## Bendyrodz (Sep 5, 2016)

We ended up catching two bass in a little cove about less that a mile from the ramp...be careful of the park? I'm guessing people breaking into vehicles?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Bendyrodz said:


> We ended up catching two bass in a little cove about less that a mile from the ramp...be careful of the park? I'm guessing people breaking into vehicles?


Queer hangout. Mainly old dirty guys.


----------



## Bendyrodz (Sep 5, 2016)

Oh well shit I had no clue thanks for the heads up


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Queer hangout. Mainly old dirty guys.


Ive heard this, might break into more than your car


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Ive heard this, might break into more than your car


Yeah they try to slide into the trunk.


----------



## Speghetty (Jul 11, 2016)

Known as pickle park lol


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Does "pickle park" have a mascot? Chimney park on scenic hwy has its own 40' tall brick wiener!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Shoal at 85 has some decent bank trails from the bridge down, and there are several spots to bottom fish for bream. Use a cricket or earthworm and a decent sized lead to keep it on the bottom and just jig along the banks, pretty much the same for bass just jig holes from the bank with a worm or jig to catch bass. Also shrimp will catch some channel cat just past the bridge at times.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

They have cut down on the nonsense there these days, more of a family park now.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Does "pickle park" have a mascot? Chimney park on scenic hwy has its own 40' tall brick wiener!


Not sure about that but don't linger in the bathroom, that's their bat signal...:batman:


----------



## Bendyrodz (Sep 5, 2016)

Jcoss15 thanks for the help. I believe we're going out Friday if ya wana tag along. I wana start fishing the river hard so I guess it's a good time to learn


----------



## Bendyrodz (Sep 5, 2016)

Or anybody else who fishes that river, we would like to learn more


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Appreciate the offer but I will be out of town this weekend. If the rain holds off for the most part it should be decent fishing.


----------

